# Trying to reach Tom Lowe



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

I've been trying to contact Tom, but have had a difficult time. Sent an e-mail, via HT, which I'm not sure he got, and have found contact info from Round 2 LLC to be very difficult to obtain. Not listed with telephone information, it seems; and no luck on Google even!

If anyone can PM info to me, or let him know I've been trying to reach him, it would be appreciated. Tom, if you see this, please drop me a note. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Try:

[email protected]


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

or go on the autoworld website and call the office, you'll talk to either Tom Lowe or his assistant Amy.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> or go on the autoworld website and call the office, you'll talk to either Tom Lowe or his assistant Amy.


I couldn't find a phone number anywhere on their site??? I'll try that e-mail addy, thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

the number is on the web site.Go to the home page,look under ordering instructions for the latest release.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks for your help, all. Since we've decided to incorporate slots more into Johnny Jam this year, I thought I would look into Tom's having some participation in the event as well. If we set up a track and do a little racing, he may just get some _new _ slot car lovers as customers, right?

Sent an e-mail to the above address but haven't heard back yet, so I followed that up with a phone message to Amy late this afternoon.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

I hate to say it, but I am _very_ disappointed in the lack of response by Tom or his assistant, Amy.

An e-mail was sent to Tom via HT a short while back, regarding our wanting to involve slot cars more with this year's Johnny Jam event. We are setting up a vintage Thunder Jet track, and our thinking was that regular JL guys, who weren't much into slots, might enjoy the racing action and get hooked on it; thus providing more customers for Round 2/Auto World. With that thought in mind, we asked Tom if he had an interest in supporting this potential growth with a few new cars for these guys to race _with_, and a possible Door Prize of some neat product.

When I received no reply and then started this thread, I got a Round 2 e-mail address (above) and sent _another_ e-mail to _that_ address. I realize Tom has a business to run, and isn't sitting around waiting to answer _my_ e-mails, so when I received no response to_ that _ e-mail, I found the phone number yesterday and left a message with his assistant, Amy.

No response.

So today, I called one last time and left one last message with Amy's voicemail.

Nothing.

Surely, if Tom himself is too busy to respond, at least _Amy _ would, I thought. She's his _assistant_, it's part of her _job_, right?

Apparently it's _not_.

We're trying to help drum up support for slot car racing, and encourage more people to get "hooked" on it. He sells slot cars, it's a "no brainer".

One would _think_.

By the way, when an e-mail was sent one night to the CEO of SpecCast diecast trucks, _their _ CEO answered it _himself _ at 7:50 _*AM*,_ the very next morning, and agreed that it was a good idea to expose Johnny Jammers to his product line, and agreed to send almost _$100 worth _ of SpecCast product for Door Prizes.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

When i have called i have never gotten Tom on the phone. Always get Amy and if i get the answering machine, Amy always calls back.Maybe she wasn't in or left for the day.She is usually very helpful. Maybe it's the time of day you are calling.Try her again.If you leave a message say you want to buy some slot cars.......i'm sure they will call back..........lol


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

mopar78 said:


> When i have called i have never gotten Tom on the phone. Always get Amy and if i get the answering machine, Amy always calls back.Maybe she wasn't in or left for the day.She is usually very helpful. Maybe it's the time of day you are calling.Try her again.If you leave a message say you want to buy some slot cars.......i'm sure they will call back..........lol


Believe me, I really hate to post something like I just did; it's not that I wanted a chance to "trash" Tom (or anyone else) here publicly...... it's just very frustrating to want to do something that's mutually beneficial to both parties, and run into this problem.

My feeling is that they've had four opportunities to contact us over the span of about four weeks, and we've heard nothing from _either _ of them. Amy and Tom are busy people, no doubt, and it's _possible _ Amy was out of the office both days (although her voicemail message did not convey that), but each time, I've made clear the previous attempts I have made, and one would think someone would at _some _ point say "we've _got_ to get _back _ to this guy!".

I'm _done_ trying to contact them. It feels as if _we're_ more interested in getting them new customers than _they _ are. 

We're _going _ to have slot car racing; that's a _given._ Some people may just get hooked on it, and want to get more involved. But we'll do it on our own, with our own $$$, on a grass-roots, small-time budget; and Round2/AutoWorld will have missed an opportunity to help themselves here, and look good in the process.

Tom seems to be taking it on the chin _a lot_ on this forum these days, and while I hate to pile on someone, he sure hasn't helped himself look any better.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

BTW, Mopar78, Queens isn't that bad of a drive to Johnny Jam in Rhode Island; maybe you'll consider joining a few of your fellow slots friends from this forum, and head on up July 28th? We'd love to have you! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Tom dont read or post here anymore .(long story)Try emailing Mark Hos and ask him do frist contact for you .Mark does not work for Tom but try have been know to work together on fests.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Tom dont read or post here anymore .(long story)Try emailing Mark Hos and ask him do frist contact for you .Mark does not work for Tom but try have been know to work together on fests.


Thanks for your suggestion, gasser, but poor mark has his hands full enough with Fest, and he's already been more than helpful to johnny Jam.

Tom is a "big boy" and he's been contacted _off _ this forum, via e-mails and phone calls; so I'm done chasing him down trying to help him sell more slot cars. I've got too many other details to wrap up in two weeks.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Car Nut, How about scale Auto or MM? Both sell Slots and might be willing to help if Aw isn't trying to help themselfs to get free exposure, I am sure someone that sells complete cars will.. ( Dunno if anyone else sells a complete Body and chassis combo, lot of Body only mfg's but you'd want someone with a full package) I prefer Tomy anyways lol...


Coach!
Good luck sound slike you guys are working it hard...


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Hey Car Nut, How about scale Auto or MM? Both sell Slots and might be willing to help if Aw isn't trying to help themselfs to get free exposure, I am sure someone that sells complete cars will.. ( Dunno if anyone else sells a complete Body and chassis combo, lot of Body only mfg's but you'd want someone with a full package) I prefer Tomy anyways lol...
> 
> 
> Coach!
> Good luck sound slike you guys are working it hard...


Thanks coach, we _are_! 

We're really hoping to involve slots in this event and promote it to other JL collectors.

Anyone have any contact info on those two outfits they can PM me? There's two short weeks to go, so time is getting tight.

Thanks for all the interest and help from you slots guys. We really could use a volunteer to help stage the racing though..... anyone?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*just a thought...*

since Tom no longer has a relationship with Johnny Lightning, his may be contractually obligated to not enter into any relationships having to do with the JL brand. i certainly can image some lawyer drafting a clause like that


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Scale Auto's email is [email protected]


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

mking said:


> since Tom no longer has a relationship with Johnny Lightning, his may be contractually obligated to not enter into any relationships having to do with the JL brand. i certainly can image some lawyer drafting a clause like that


_Lawyers_?..... _Contracts_???

That would be understandable, if we _were _ Johnny Lightning..... we're just a bunch of guys throwing a party in someone's backyard; we have no "official" connection with JL or RC/2. We were looking to have some fun getting guys to try their hands at slot car racing, and it would have benefitted_ him _ more than _us_.

I'll try _another _ company and see if _they_ want to help grow new slot car customers, I suppose.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the invite carnut2256 but i have prior plans for that weekend. Maybe next year if you do it again.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

mopar78 said:


> Thanks for the invite carnut2256 but i have prior plans for that weekend. Maybe next year if you do it again.


No "if" about it, mopar78; this thing has taken on a life of it's own, and _will _ continue, no doubt. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

About how far is it from the Phila-Allentown area?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> About how far is it from the Phila-Allentown area?



Looks lie its about 250 miles.

I'm going to be there for the afternoon til after dinner.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Looks lie its about 250 miles.
> 
> I'm going to be there for the afternoon til after dinner.


(Translation: Once I see how much fun we're all having, I prolly won't leave until 9!)


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

Well, well .... wonder of wonders!

Nearly a_ month_ after my initial contact with Tom, and a full week after my last phone call, I got a phone call today from Round2. No, not from Tom himself, explaining where he's been or how much he wants to help us. Instead, it was some guy named Tony.

I didn't get the call when it came in, I checked the message later. Funny thing is, I stopped in a Hobby Shop today to pick up a couple more slots for the Jam racing, and I went out of my way to make sure I bought two Johnny Lightning cars and _not_ any of the Auto World cars he had on hand :lol: 

Great response time, fella's; maybe I ought to start talking with you _now _ for _next year's_ show? :freak: 

I doubt I'll kill myself rushing to return_ that _ phone call.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

haha least they called back, service is not in the American dictionary anymore. you must be priviledged.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Maybe they receive 200 phone calls a day from people asking for free stuff for their function and if they do it for one they have to do it for everyone??? And they chose to sponsor one certain function and that is where they are investing their time, effort and capital?

I know people can be very forward about calling a company and expecting them to just give a bunch of things away ... like they are the only one to call and try to get stuff... along with the 50 other people who want something for free.

Also, you are "just a bunch of guys throwing a party in someone's backyard" So why should he respond and offer free stuff to you? Many guys here on the slot boards that actually are customers of Round 2 and buy a lot of slot cars get together to race all the time... should Tom Lowe also be sending them free stuff every time they get together? I think it is very unfair that you come on here acting like you have been offended and aren't getting proper service from Tom Lowe/Round 2/AutoWorld when all you are trying to do is score some more freebies for your self admitted backyard get together.

Can you even image what it would be like if he started giving product away to everybody having a local get together thet was going to dabble in slot cars?

I think you have been very unfair to Tom Lowe and fairly misleading here in your posts. You were not trying to get any type of service related to his products, you were just trying to get free stuff, is this not true?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

robmcin said:


> Maybe they receive 200 phone calls a day from people asking for free stuff for their function and if they do it for one they have to do it for everyone??? And they chose to sponsor one certain function and that is where they are investing their time, effort and capital?
> 
> I know people can be very forward about calling a company and expecting them to just give a bunch of things away ... like they are the only one to call and try to get stuff... along with the 50 other people who want something for free.
> 
> ...


I think someone could at least call and say we don't sponcer functions lie this, if that is the case. Don't just ignore people.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

They did return the call. If you call Hot Wheels will they return a call ever....call RC2 direct (not Mac Ragan) and see if you get a call back. Some are better at it than others no doubt but THE CALL WAS RETURNED. With this same thought have any of you guys who have large slot show ever called a die-cast company and asked for free product? Wonder what the reply would be? 

I can see this being taken out of context and turn into another beat on Tom post. I've seen Tom's track record over the years and I must say, I can't think of anybody who gives away, marks down or places more effort in the hobby as he has. From kits, to slots to die-cast the last person I'm going to beat up is TL.

This is plain character rape. Either supply my needs or I'll rip you on the boards...... Tony is the top man at RC2 and a call was returned, let's leave it at that.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

mking said:


> since Tom no longer has a relationship with Johnny Lightning, his may be contractually obligated to not enter into any relationships having to do with the JL brand. i certainly can image some lawyer drafting a clause like that


BINGO!!

On the die-cast side you promote your show as Johnny Lighting "specific" but when you asked for product you said you were just a backyard get together. The largest Johnny Lightning Show in the east coast on the die-cast side, I've seen posted.....so for Tom, which is it? We all know he does indeed have a no compete clause and he can't dierctly be associated yet you want him to take that chance with you several thousand miles away without their involvement to make sure there is no legal issues and this is a brand new start up you admit and then "hate to bring this up in public" when it didn't work out? Then close out by stating perhaps you should get started now for next year so maybe he has time to act but worded like a jab to the eye.

Well, that IS exactly what you should do. You gave the man a month's notice on a show directly involved with JL by your die-cast side of posting and give up and blame them after one try?

Please, can anybody who has ever put a show on give their version of how many doors get shut in your face and if you gave up on the first "no" nothing would ever happen. Since you said you didn't return the call how the hell do we know if he hadn't planned to send you stuff?


----------



## DeadHorseRising (Dec 13, 2006)

Give me free cars or else?


In my line of work that is called extortion, I would imagine the same meaning applies here too.

- Stan


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

All that needed to happen was a timely response to the inital inquiry. Even if the response was no. I'm sure most people would rather hear no than get no response at all.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> I think someone could at least call and say we don't sponcer functions lie this, if that is the case. Don't just ignore people.


Thank you.

I don't know what this sudden burst of posting is all about, but in the "professional" world, four weeks to get back to someone - even if it's to say "sorry, not interested" is a bit too long. Not getting back to someone until a week after their _fourth _ contact with you, is not considered "good" response time, in anyone's book. If you _weren't _ the CEO, it could cost you a _job_.

Free cars? Extortion?

_really......_

How about I was doing a_ favor_ for this guy? How about we were trying to get some people hooked on a product he sells? We have _plenty_ of Door Prizes to give away, we don't _need_ his "free cars". It was a chance to get some new customers to replace the ones that - judging by many of the posts here on this forum - he has already driven away.

Yes, this is a _primarily_ JL show, with a little slot car racing mixed in for fun. Sue us. RC2/JL doesn't make slot cars anymore, or we would have contacted _them _ first. We were promoting slot car racing, the man sells slot cars.

While I'm at it, many, many other people responded positively to us with the _same amount of notice _ that Tom Lowe had._ Many_. Are we being condemned for _asking_ for help? And the door was not "slammed in our faces" _even once_. A few people had to decline, but they were polite about it, and asked _specifically_ to be included in next year's plan's. *Every single one*.

By the way Mark, re-read the first post on this thread, please. I posted for _better contact info _ after the_ first_ "contact" try, thinking he didn't check his HT PM's anymore - after all the bashing that he got recently.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

By the way, Mark, we at Johny Jam continue to wish you and your crew the very best for a great AutoFest in 2007.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

carnut2256 said:


> By the way, Mark, we at Johny Jam continue to wish you and your crew the very best for a great AutoFest in 2007.


 
....as we do too but instead of fact finding you choose to promote on web character attacks then end it with a stand up comment many feel is not genuine and really a back handed slap but since it remains in that grey area some may view it as a stand up gesture.

Let's take in consideration the timing just for a moment. First off, it is not my place to judge how another man runs his life but I do know Tom had taken a couple vacations and I envy him. This means in areas outside of normal business operations people have to wait for a direct decision from him to get back. I doubt Amy has the authority to simply package up stock and send it out for every reqeust they get nor does Tony. This is based on the fact I too had asked for additional considerations and had to wait for him to come back and make a decision which by the way was "no" but I instead went to plan "D" as A through C did not work out either (welcome to running a show). This very request involved the show and MotorCity Toyz so it was most certainly very legitimate but still this presentation was turned down. I didn't come on here and crucify any person's character over it, just went another direction, neither did Jeff at MCT because it's part of business. For me to wait a week, a month even a couple is nothing. 

Let's also take into consideration many companies now shut down over the 4th of July week. Anybody here have to take a forced week of vacation that week (show of hands). I think the entire town of Elkhart Indiana does so that was a lost week there! Lastly did you return the call ever to find out what the outcome was going to be? The reason I ask sir is because on the 4th of July that I spent with Tony and his family, he told me they WERE going to send you some product. Swear to God Rich.......I'll stake my very reputation on that. You WERE going to get product. So it took a little time and you took your path and they read about it and now here we are and then to make yourself look like the picked on little guy getting beat on by the big show bully, you make a last sentence comment to make it look like you are the stand up guy and as you make the claim to be a JL show you don't even take the time to know who this "Tony" is. Let me clue you in. He designed most of the good stuff you enjoyed the past 5 years at JL from the end PM days to the first two years with RC2. He is also Tom's right hand man now at R2 so this "Tony" you blow off as just some nobody is pretty important guy and ANYBODY who knows him can't say a bad thing about him or his family. For the last time now, quit trying to make it look like big brother is out to get you as it has NOTHING to do with one show or another. What it has to do with is how you conduct yourself, you, not your show, not others associated with it but you. I'm not going to stand by here and watch somebody to that. It has NOTHING to do with a show I work for and I don't hide behind it when things go wrong. This is me acting on my own on my own behalf sticking up for people I feel are being wronged. You sir need to move on now.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

Strange that someone posts three negative posts about me, and after having posted a single defense, I'm told _I _ need to "move on".

I have no inclination or interest to get into any kind of battle with anyone else running any kind of diecast event. It just isn't where I want to publicly go.

I personally will no longer defend being trashed on the board by any member of the AutoFest staff, nor will I post a response or a bad word about the AutoFest crew or their event.

I think genuinely they have a _great show_, I genuinely wish them all the best, and I truly wish there were_ more _ diecast shows around the country, period, regardless of size, location, or type of show orientation.

They're _all _ good for the hobby.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

...but it's ok for you to distort facts and post negative comments about others several times? This whole thread is indeed about that isn't it and YOU did it? YOU are the one that keeps making this some type of show vs. show issue when you are asked to be accountable. In your eyes when I post, I can never answer as myself. Please. You seem to think I am a show....one and the same and can never be seperate. If that were true why is there a LighningFest and why do I have nothing to do with it? You act like I control people like a puppet master, hell nobody even knows or probably cares I'm here. My actions have nothing to do with anything else. These are my opinions and if they are not viewed well I will not hide behind a show, ask others to come to my aid or throw out false acclaim when in fact you are quoted many times as stating the opposite.

I feel my threads are not negative but instead offer information so that others can form a more rounded opinion. You seem to want to force the answer, I just want people to consider other facts. I don't tell anyone how to think.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Mark it is you that needs to let it go and move on! i did when you screw me at the fest . So move lendell


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ouch.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> ...but it's ok for you to distort facts and post negative comments about others several times? *snip
> 
> *snip...I feel my threads are not negative but instead offer information so that others can form a more rounded opinion. You seem to want to force the answer, I just want people to consider other facts. I don't tell anyone how to think.


LOL. And yet one who has "Tony Nobody's" ear chose to let Rich hang himself rather than coming to his aid publicly or privately. Then post fourteen days, give-er-take, after a decision had been made and subsequently reversed. 

So the whole thing might have been avoided by one quick message from one of the King's Horses? We live in the information age. That dog can hunt!...But 'ole Duke chose to stay up on the porch. 

Wow!  

Mark, You seem to be a nice fella (I believe we met at chat). Rich made the cardinal mistake of losing patience, and then going on the HT AW forum with questions, concerns, and frustration; which veteran slot members all know is a death of a thousand cuts. I'm sure I'll recieve a few hydraulic leaks for breaking my recently established "Read Only Policy" and posting here. :tongue: 

As Rich is a rookie to the 'lil car show/promotion thing; I would have to ask, as a veteran why you didnt take him under your wing and give the dog a bone?

Naturally none of this really is any of my beezwax, but many of us who dont have lives watch the drama unfold and cant wait for the next exciting episode of "A"s the "W"orld Turns. No really! It's a great study in humanity. :thumbsup: 

Rich and Mark, as Seth and Daddy is on hiatus, and no one else will; please consider taking this matter off board into private avenues. Before it gets ugly.....er. 

I smell padlock grease...


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Because this old dog was trying to keep the ship afloat after RC2 decided they wanted a new direction for LightningFest and when the skies turned dark and the storm was near I ask you to go look to see who posted how the show "lost it's mystique" and the new charity car was not up to specifications and there was "an elephant in the room" and on and on...... 
After 8 years of working directly with PM I would hope they might listen to me but I assure you I get turned down all the time for requests and yes with a small company and one main guy calling the shots........I too have to wait and in this industry, if I wanted something next month, I had to start working on it last year. That's the way it is.

The days of one quick message are long gone, not just from Tom but everywhere. Been out of work lately? Go on an interview and wait 3 months to hear back because "service" is long gone and they need to review...and check...and review. Maybe he is guilty of a slow reply but it was a reply and it was going to be favorable from my understanding. 

I agree with you, this needs to be done. I'll say no more about it but thanks for your input.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

'doba


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> 'doba


To Funny.... :wave:


----------

